# هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟



## abnh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟  أم أن الله سمح به؟


----------



## صوت الرب (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مجرد سؤال*




abnh قال:


> هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟  أم أن الله سمح به؟


طبعا لأن الله سمح به و لكن تذكر أن
ألله يحبنا و يريدنا أن نكون كاملين كما نقرأ في انجيل
متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 48 
فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.

و لكن ألله أعطانا الحرية في ذلك 
فهو لا يجبرنا على شيء
فنحن إن إخترنا الضلال فبهذا سيسمح ألله بأن
يدخل الشيطان إلى حياتنا لأننا نحن من أخترناه


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز صاحب السؤال

بكل محبة و إحترام، سؤالك ينم عن جهل و عدم وعي. 
لا يوجد في الكون كله شئ يرغم الله على شئ. 
هناك فرق بين أن يحدث شئ بحسب مشيئة الله و بأن يحدث شئ يسمح به الله.
الله يحقق مشيئته الصالحة فقط التي هي دائماً خير، لكنه يسمح بحدوث الشر لانه أعطى حرية الإختيار و التصرف لخليقته.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مجرد سؤال*




abnh قال:


> هل إغواء الشيطان *لمن اختار* الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟


 

*شكرًا لاحترامك قوانين القسم *

*إن جوابك في سؤالك *

*من الذي إختار الضلال ... الانسان *

*والله لا يتدخل في إختيار الانسان الذي خلقه حرًا *

*فالكتاب يقول *
التثنية 30 : 19 
أُشْهِدُ عَليْكُمُ اليَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. 
*قَدْ جَعَلتُ قُدَّامَكَ* 
*الحَيَاةَ* *وَالمَوْتَ*. 
*البَرَكَةَ* *وَاللعْنَةَ*. 
*فَاخْتَرِ* *الحَيَاةَ* 
*لِتَحْيَا* أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ 

​*ولا نقدر - من جهه أخرى - أن نقول ... أن يوجد من يُرغم الله على شئ *


----------



## abnh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> يدخل الشيطان إلى حياتنا لأننا نحن من أخترناه



و هل يسمح له باستعمال سلطته علينا إذا اخترنا الضلال؟؟



> سؤالك ينم عن جهل و عدم وعي.



و إذا كان سؤالي ينم عن جهلي و عدم وعيي فأنا أسأل ليزول جهلي و لأصبح واعيا فلماذا هذا التهكم بشخصي؟

و هذا مجرد سؤال.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرًا لك يارب على الروح الواحد الذي لنا من عندك *

*شكرًا ... صوت الرب  *

*شكرًا ... روك *

*الرب يُديم هذا الروح الواحد بيننا *​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> وهل يسمح له باستعمال *سلطته* علينا إذا *اخترنا* الضلال؟؟


 

*لماذا لمن أختار الضلال *

*الهروب من ُمعسكر الشيطان *

*إن إختيار الضلال هو مظهر للخضوع لسلطة الشيطان *

*مكتوب *
يوحنا 8 : 44 
أَنْتُمْ مِنْ *أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ* *وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ* تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا.
ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. 
مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ *وَأَبُو* الْكَذَّابِ. 

​


----------



## abnh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لماذا لمن أختار الضلال *
> 
> *الهروب من ُمعسكر الشيطان *
> 
> *إن إختيار الضلال هو مظهر للخضوع لسلطة الشيطان *



لم أفهم يمكن تجيبني بوضوح : 

هل يسمح الله للشيطان بأن تكون له سلطة على الذين اختاروا الضلال ؟؟

أم أن الشيطان ليست له سلطة على أتباعه؟

و أقصد بالسلطة قوة الاغواء و الاغراء


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> هل يسمح الله للشيطان بأن تكون له سلطة على الذين اختاروا الضلال ؟؟
> 
> أم أن *الشيطان* ليست له سلطة على أتباعه؟


 

*إن أختار أحد الضلال *

*فهو تحت سلطة المُضل ( الشيطان )*

*وله أن يفعل به ما يشاء *

*لكن للمؤمن بالمسيح القدرة على التحرر من سلطة الشيطان *
غلاطية 5 : 1 ​فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي قَدْ *حَرَّرَنَا الْمَسِيحُ بِهَا،* وَلاَ تَرْتَبِكُوا أَيْضاً بِنِيرِ عُبُودِيَّةٍ. 
​​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنظر ماذا كان يفعل بهذا الانسان *

مرقس 5 : 5 
وَكَانَ دَائِماً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً فِي *الْجِبَالِ* *وَفِي* *الْقُبُورِ* *يَصِيحُ* *وَيُجَرِّحُ* *نَفْسَهُ* بِالْحِجَارَةِ.


----------



## abnh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> *إن أختار أحد الضلال *
> 
> *فهو تحت سلطة المُضل ( الشيطان )*
> 
> *وله أن يفعل به ما يشاء *



شكرا على الاجوبة 

سؤال أخير :

و الله سمح له بأن تكون له سلطة على من اتبعوا الضلال؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> و الله سمح له بأن تكون له سلطة على من اتبعوا الضلال؟؟


 

*لا لا لا *

*ليس لله رغبة بأن يكون الانسان عبد للشيطان *

*ففي الصليب غلب المسيح وحرر كل من آمنوا بعمله *
رومية 8 : 21 
لأَنَّ الْخَلِيقَةَ نَفْسَهَا أَيْضاً سَتُعْتَقُ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ إِلَى* حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ. 
*
رومية 6 : 17 
فَشُكْراً لِلَّهِ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ *عَبِيداً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ* 
وَلَكِنَّكُمْ *أَطَعْتُمْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ* صُورَةَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّتِي تَسَلَّمْتُمُوهَا. 

​


----------



## abnh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ليس لله رغبة بأن يكون الانسان عبد للشيطان*



من قال أن الله يرغب بذلك؟؟!!

أنا سألت اعتمادا على قولك :



> *فهو تحت سلطة المُضل ( الشيطان )*
> 
> *وله أن يفعل به ما يشاء *





> سؤال أخير :
> 
> و الله سمح له بأن تكون له سلطة على من اتبعوا الضلال؟؟




سألتك : هل الله يسمح بذلك و لم أقل يرغب فيه


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> سؤال أخير :
> 
> و الله سمح له بأن تكون له سلطة على من اتبعوا الضلال؟؟


 نقطة بسيطة أحب أن أوضحها ....وهى.. الإنسان هو من جعل للشيطان سلطان عليه
البداية من الإنسان، *الإنسان هو من سمح*
يوحنا ٨ : ٣٤

‏أجابهم يسوع:"الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية.​


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> الإنسان هو من جعل للشيطان سلطان عليه
> البداية من الإنسان، *الإنسان هو من سمح*



إذا الله لم يسمح؟؟


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> إذا الله لم يسمح؟؟


*اخى العزيز*

*ببساطة الله خلق الانسان و تركه لحريته*
*الله يحب الانسان*
*يريده ان يخلص*
*لكن الانسان له حرية القرار*
*هل ينفذ وصايا الله*
*ام يتبع الضلال*


*مثال :*
*حادثة اغتصاب فتاة صغيرة*
*هل الله يريد هذا و يعجبه مثلا ؟*
*الاجابة لا*
*فهل هذا رغما عن الله ؟*
*اجب انت*
*منتظر الاجابة*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (15 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> *الاخ العزيز صاحب السؤال*
> *بكل محبة و إحترام، سؤالك ينم عن جهل و عدم وعي. *
> *لا يوجد في الكون كله شئ يرغم الله على شئ. *​
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2413461&postcount=3​ 

*أنت* *وزعلت أوي من كلام ماي روك؟!*​ 


*أنا قولت أنت فهمت بلاش أكرر الكلام بس وأضح أن لزم نكرر الكلام مره آخرى*​ 


*ودي مشاركة توضح أيضاً*​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2413464&postcount=4​ 


*يوحنا ٨ : ٣٤*​ 


*‏أجابهم يسوع:"الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية.*​ 

*هنا الله وضع القانون من يعمل الخطية هو عبد الخطية*​ 
*الإنسان هو من جعل للشيطان سلطان عليه*​ 




*البداية من الإنسان، الإنسان هو من سمح، عندما فعل الخطية*
*أنظر إلى ما هو بالون الاحمر*​


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *فهل هذا رغما عن الله ؟*
> *اجب انت*
> *منتظر الاجابة*



مع أني كنت أظن أنه لا يسمح لي بالاجابة هنا لكن أنا سأقول :

لا شيء يحدث دون ارادة الله، فالله هو الذي سمح للشيطان أن يكون له سلطة و سلطان على الضالين الذين اختاروا بإرادتهم الضلال عن الحق. 

و الذين يلجؤون إلى الله لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يمارس عليهم سلطانه.

و أنا أقول يسمح له و لا أقول أن الله يحب أن يكون للشيطان سلطان.

بل الله لم يمسك الشيطان عن الاغواء حتى يتحقق عدله و الانسان يختار بكل حرية.

فهل كلامي هذا صحيح؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> مع أني كنت أظن أنه لا يسمح لي بالاجابة هنا لكن أنا سأقول :
> 
> لا شيء يحدث دون *ارادة الله،* فالله هو الذي سمح للشيطان أن يكون له سلطة و سلطان على الضالين الذين اختاروا بإرادتهم الضلال عن الحق.
> 
> ...


*ستعرف اذا كان صحيح ام لا من اجاباتك*

*هل ترى ما ظللته بالاحمر*
*انت تقول هذا بارادة الله*

*اذن السؤال هو :*
*هل يريد الله وقوع هذا الشر ؟*
*نعم*
*لا*
*منتظر اجابتك*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *البداية من الإنسان، الإنسان هو من سمح، عندما فعل الخطية*
> *أنظر إلى ما هو بالون الاحمر*​



الواقع أنا شكرتك على أجوبتك المفيدة حقا. 

انما سألتك سؤال أخير و بسيط مبني على كلامك أنت، فأجبتني عن شيء آخر تماما

فأنت قلت :

*فهو تحت سلطة المُضل ( الشيطان )*

*وله أن يفعل به ما يشاء *

فأنا لم أقل أن الله يحب أن يضل عباده. و لم أقل أنه يرغب فيه.

بل سألت هل الله يسمح يسمح بذلك؟


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هل يريد الله وقوع هذا الشر ؟*
> *نعم*
> *لا*
> *منتظر اجابتك*



أنا جئت هنا لأطرح سؤال لأعرف وجهة النظر المسيحية و لست هنا لإثبات أو نفي أي شيء

و لست هنا لمناقشة اعتقاداتي فأنا أناقشها في القسم الاسلامي، و لما طلبت وجهة النظر المسيحية قيل لي أن أطرح سؤالي هنا. و قد فعلت.

و أنا أنتظر الجواب على سؤالي البسيط جدا :



> و أنا أقول يسمح له و لا أقول أن الله يحب أن يكون للشيطان سلطان.
> 
> بل الله لم يمسك الشيطان عن الاغواء حتى يتحقق عدله و الانسان يختار بكل حرية.
> 
> فهل كلامي هذا صحيح؟؟؟


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا لا أريد المجادلة.

طرحت سؤالا بسيطا فصرتم تجادلونني في عقيدتي!!!!

إذا كان لا يوجد جواب فأنا أكتفي بما سبق من الأجوبة و أنتم مشكورون عليها.


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تصبحون على خير


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا انا لم اناقشك فى عقيدتك بل حتى لم اتطرق لها انا اسئلك اسئلة منطقية عن الله فقط لا غير كى تصلك الفكرة*


> و أنا أقول يسمح له و لا أقول أن الله يحب أن يكون للشيطان سلطان.
> 
> بل الله لم يمسك الشيطان عن الاغواء حتى يتحقق عدله و الانسان يختار بكل حرية.
> 
> فهل كلامي هذا صحيح؟؟؟


*اجل صحيح*
*شكرا*


----------



## انت الفادي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> أنا لا أريد المجادلة.
> 
> طرحت سؤالا بسيطا فصرتم تجادلونني في عقيدتي!!!!
> 
> إذا كان لا يوجد جواب فأنا أكتفي بما سبق من الأجوبة و أنتم مشكورون عليها.




*عزيزي..
الاخوة الاحباء هنا حاولوا ان يوصلوا اليك الفكر المسيحي لسؤالك.
اولا دعنا نتفق علي بعض المفاهيم.
الله في المسيحية كلي القدرة اي كامل القدرة و المقدرة..
و في نفس الوقت هو كامل في كل صفاته.. بمعني انه كما هو كامل في القدرة هو كامل في العدل هو كامل في المحبة هو كامل في الحكمة 
و سبق ان اوضح لك الاخوة ان الله يترك للانسان كامل الحرية ايضا.. ( كالاب الذي لا يفرض الحب علي ابنه بل يتلقي الحب نتاج محبته و رعايته و ليس كفرض)

انت سؤالك كان: هل اغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله.. و كانت الاجابة عليه بلا..
لا يوجد قوة في الكون تقدر ان فرض او ترغم الله علي شئ.

و كان الشق الثاني من السؤال ام ان الله سمح به.. الاجابة هي:
الله لم يسمح او يتدخل اصلا.. لان الله لا يتدخل في قراراتنا بل يترك لنا كامل الحرية في حياتنا..
بمعني اخر:
امامك طريقين.. طريق اوضحه لك الله و هو طريقه الخاص و طريق اخر يريده لك الشيطان..
انت و انت وحدك من يختار.. ان اخترت طريق الله.. فهو موجود و يساندك.. بمعني انه يمسك بيدك الممدودة اليه.. 
بطريقة افضل:
الله ماد يده الي الجميع.. انت كأنسان لك الخيار في ان تمد يدك بدورك و تمسك بيده فيعينك.. 
تخيل معي ان الانسان هو شخص يسقط من علي جبل.. ويجد يد الله ممدودة اليه حتي تنتشله من السقوط.. فلك كانسان ان تمد يدك بدورك فيسحبك من الهاوية.. او لا تمد يدك فتسقط..

اذن الموضوع ليس له دخل بقدرة الله لاننا نعرف انه لا شئ يقف في وجه قدرته.

توضيح اخير:
كلمة الله يسمح بوقوع شئ ليس معناها ان الله امر بهذا الشئ بل معناها انه عند حدوث شئ الله لم يتدخل في هذا الامر لا سلبيا و لا ايجابيا.

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كنت تحطلي الموضوع على بروفايلي؟

تعالى انا اديلك اللي انت عاوزه

الله لم يسلط الشيطان على أحد ، ولم يرسله إلي أحد أو على أحد
ولا يريد ان الشيطان يغوي أي أحد

و كل أعمال الشيطان هي ضد رغبة و إرادة الله
و حسب ارادة الشيطان فقط

سؤالك : هل سمح الله للشيطان بذلك

أكيد نعم
سمح له بذلك لأنه مخلوق حر و له حرية مثلك بالضبط
و لكن هذا لا يعني أن الله أرسله
ولا حتى يعني ان الله يريد ذلك

فهناك فرق بين إرادة الله ، و سماح الله
فكثيرا ما يمسح الله بما لا يريد ، لأنه أعطي حرية للانسان
فلا يمكن ان يكون الله متناقض و ينفذ ارادته ضد حرية الانسان !!

فهمت؟​*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الاخوة الاحباء هنا حاولوا ان يوصلوا اليك الفكر المسيحي لسؤالك.*



شكرا لك و لهم على المجهود.



> *اولا دعنا نتفق علي بعض المفاهيم.*



موافق من أجل أن أفهم 



> *الله في المسيحية كلي القدرة اي كامل القدرة و المقدرة..
> و في نفس الوقت هو كامل في كل صفاته.. بمعني انه كما هو كامل في القدرة هو كامل في العدل هو كامل في المحبة هو كامل في الحكمة *



كلام صحيح



> *و سبق ان اوضح لك الاخوة ان الله يترك للانسان كامل الحرية ايضا..*



صحيح أيضا



> *انت سؤالك كان: هل اغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله.. و كانت الاجابة عليه بلا..
> لا يوجد قوة في الكون تقدر ان فرض او ترغم الله علي شئ.*



صحيح أيضا



لكن أرى أن في شرحهم لذلك يقولون أنه ليس بإرادته و مشيئته. و هنا أنا لا أفهم :



> *و كان الشق الثاني من السؤال ام ان الله سمح به.. الاجابة هي:
> الله لم يسمح او يتدخل اصلا..*



هل بإرادته و مشيأته كان الواقع أنه لا يتدخل في حرية الانسان لتمام عدله. أم أنه واقع مفروض عليه؟

الحقيقة هي لا شيء يفرض عليه عز و جل.

فمجرد وجود الشيطان و تمكنه من الاغواء هو بمشيئة الله. لأنه لو شاء لما كان هناك شيطان أو لم يستطع الشيطان أن يضل الذين اختاروه أصلا.

و أنا هنا لا أقول أن الله أحب ذلك بل أنه سمح به بمشيئته و ارادته و ليس رغما عن مشيئته لأنه لو شاء فعل ما شاء.

و هو شاء أن يكون تمام العدل على الأرض

و شاء أن يخلص الانسان الذي أحبه

و شاء أن يكون له كامل الاختيار

و شاء أن يكون الهالكون أحرارا في اختيارهم

و شاء أن يكون لهم خيار غيره و هو الشيطان و لو شاء لما كان لهم خيار إلا الخلاص

و شاء أن يكون للشيطان سلطة على أتباعه و لو شاء لما كانت له مقدرة على الاغواء أصلا

و شاء أن يتحملوا المسؤولية في الاختيارهم لتمام عدله

و شاء كل ذلك و علمه في علمه الأزلي من قبل 

فمن يقول ليست مشيئته و ليست إرادته يقول أن الشيطان سقط رغم مشيئة الله و رغم ارادته التي هي عدم السقوط، و هو يغوي الناس رغما عن ارادة الله و مشيئته التي هي الخلاص: و هذا ما لا أفهمه. 

و لم أقل أن الله أحب كل ذلك  سبحانه بل هو  يحب الخير و كل الخير لكننا لا بد أن نستحق هذا الخير الأبدي باختيارنا له و بحرية رغم وجود الاغراءات الدنيوية الكثيرة التي يستعملها الشياطين.



> *اذن الموضوع ليس له دخل بقدرة الله لاننا نعرف انه لا شئ يقف في وجه قدرته.*



و تمام قدرته أن لا يفرض عليه واقع دون مشيئته و ارادته. لأنه قادر على أن يكون الواقع موافقا لقدرثه و مشيئته.

و هذا لا يعني  أن الله يحب الشر بل أحب أن يكون تمام العدل.

فأين أنا مخطئ؟


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> فمجرد وجود الشيطان و تمكنه من الاغواء هو *بمشيئة الله*.


*خطأ*
*هو بسماح من الله*
*لو كان بمشيئة الله اذن الله مشترك فى ذلك الشر و هو المسئول عن وقوعه لانه هو من شاء به و لا يستوى هذا مع كمال الله و تنزيهه*

*شرح لك الاخوة الف مرة الفرق بين السماح و الارادة !!*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على الشرح


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *خطأ*
> *هو بسماح من الله*



و ليس بمشيئة الله.

لأن مشيئة الله هي أن يخلص الناس جميعا

ثم سقط الشيطان ليس بمشيئة الله لأن الله لم يشأ للشيطان أن يسقط

ثم الشيطان يغوي الناس ليس بمشيئة الله لأن الله لا يريد للشيطان أن يغوي أحدا


و كل ذلك خلاف ارادة و مشيئة الله  

و الله في الأخير كامل القدرة و المشيئة و الارادة!!


ممكن أن أكون لا أفهم كلمة مشيئة و ارادة فما معناها الصحيح.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> و ليس بمشيئة الله.
> 
> لأن مشيئة الله هي أن يخلص الناس جميعا
> 
> ...


*أخى هل تجد الله يشاء ويريد هلاكك؟ أجبنى على هذا السؤال وسأكمل معك*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *أخى هل تجد الله يشاء ويريد هلاكك؟ أجبنى على هذا السؤال وسأكمل معك*



لا بل أراد و شاء أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نعيش فيه

و أنا مطالب باتباع الحق بكل حرية 

و الله يعلم بعلمه الأزلي ما هو اختياري مسبقا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> لا بل أراد و شاء أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نعيش فيه
> 
> و أنا مطالب باتباع الحق بكل حرية
> 
> و الله يعلم بعلمه الأزلي ما هو اختياري مسبقا


*إذن فأنت تعتقد أن مشيئة الله هى خيرك ؟ هل مافهمته منك صحيح؟
*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> لأن مشيئة الله هي أن *يخلص* الناس جميعا
> 
> ثم سقط الشيطان ليس بمشيئة الله لأن الله *لم يشأ* للشيطان أن يسقط
> 
> ...


 

*رائع وأكثر من ممتاز *




abnh قال:


> ممكن أن أكون لا أفهم كلمة مشيئة و ارادة فما معناها الصحيح.


 

*إن مشيئة الله أن نفعل إرادته *

*إذاً مشيئة الله وإراته صالحة ... ولمصلحتنا *

*لكن علم الله بكل شئ يختلف عن مشيئته وإرادته *

*لأن علم الله بكل شئ ... يشمل الأشياء الضارة أيضاً *


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *إذن فأنت تعتقد أن مشيئة الله هى خيرك ؟ هل مافهمته منك صحيح؟*



هي خير لي لأنني بمشيئته أخترت الايمان به بحرية و على ذلك أحمده حمدا كثيرا.

و هي لغيري شر لأنه بمشيئة الله اختار الضلال بحرية و على اختياره الحر ينال العقاب.

لكن كل ذلك بمشيئة الله و ارادته و ليس غصبا عن ارادته هذا هو فهمي حقا و لست أجادل لمجرد الجدال

فإن قلت و هل أراد الله أن يكون هناك شر؟؟

أقول : و هل يكون شيء دون موافقة الله؟؟

فإن قلت هذا يجعل الله مشترك في الشر

أقول بل هذا تمام عدله : خير و شر فمن أين جاء الشر؟ بإجابة محددة


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*# ................................... #*

*مفهوم خاطئ *

*كلامنا ليس بهذا المفهوم *

*المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> *و هي لغيري شر* لأنه بمشيئة الله اختار الضلال بحرية و على اختياره الحر ينال العقاب.
> 
> محددة


 
*حااااااااااااااااااااااااسب *

*العبارة خاطئة ... لأن الله ليس في مشيئته شر أو ضلال *





> فإن قلت و هل أراد الله أن يكون هناك شر؟؟
> أقول : و هل يكون شيء دون موافقة الله؟؟


 

*لا لا لا *

*قل لا يكون شئ بغير عِلمه ... كلمة عِلمه ... أدق من موافقته *




> فإن قلت هذا يجعل الله مشترك في الشر


 
*الله ينور عليك *

*إن كلمة بموافقته ... تعني إشتراكه ومباركته لما يحدث *

*لكن نستطيع أن نقول الله يعلم كل شئ ... لكنه لا يوافق على كل شئ*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لكن نستطيع أن نقول الله يعلم كل شئ ... لكنه لا يوافق على كل شئ*



أي بدون موافقته؟؟؟!!! مع ذلك هي موجودة ؟؟ رغم عدم موافقته ؟؟

في لغتي نسمي هذا غصب عنه و العياذ بالله


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لا لا لا *
> 
> *قل لا يكون شئ بغير عِلمه ... كلمة عِلمه ... أدق من موافقته *



لكن ليس لهما نفس المعنى


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> في لغتي نسمي هذا *غصب عنه* و العياذ بالله


 

*ليس كل ما نستخدمه من كلمات مع البشر يصلح أن نستخدمه مع الله *

*ولن نقدر أن ُنجبر الله على مفردات كلماتنا ... لكننا نفتح عقولنا لفهم أفعاله وصفاته *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
و اجابتي عليك هوا؟
مشفتهاش؟


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> و اجابتي عليك هوا؟
> مشفتهاش؟



هههههههههههههه

بل قرأتها و قرأت كل الاجابات و رددت على التساؤلات و حذفت بعض تساؤلاتي.... 

ووجدت أن فيها تناقضا


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> أي بدون موافقته؟؟؟!!! مع ذلك هي موجودة ؟؟ رغم عدم موافقته ؟؟
> 
> في لغتي نسمي هذا غصب عنه و العياذ بالله


*ابوك نصحك : لا تشرب السجائر*
*و لكن يا بنى ساترك لك الحرية لتختار م تفعله فأنت حر و ناضج بما فيه الكفاية لتختار قراراتك و تتحمل نتيجتها*

*فقمت انت بشرب السجائر*

*هو لا يريدك ان تفعل لكنه ترك لك الحرية .....فهل هذا رغما و غصبا عنه ؟*
*منتظر ردك*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*أولاً.... في مشاركتك رقم 20*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2413585&postcount=20*
*أنت تضع مع كلامي كلام آخر لم أكتبهُ، وتعلق عليه، وهذا غير مقبول.*
*- وأعتقد أنه خطاء عن غير قصد.*​ 
*عزيزي موضوعك منتهي من أول مشاركتين*
*واحده للأستاذ الفاضل ماي روك*​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...61&postcount=3*​ 

*والأخرى للأستاذfredyyy *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2413464&postcount=4*​ 
*رجاء قراءة هاتين المشاركتين بتأني، فهما يوضحاً الفرق بين أردة ومشيئة الله والسماح من الله *​


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *أولاً.... في مشاركتك رقم 20*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2413585&postcount=20*
> *أنت تضع مع كلامي كلام آخر لم أكتبهُ، وتعلق عليه، وهذا غير مقبول.*
> *- وأعتقد أنه خطاء عن غير قصد.*​



حقيقة أنا آسف على هذا الخلط بينك و بين fredyyy و أنا أعتذر لكليكما فقد كان عن غير قصد

كما أنني أشكركما على ردكما على تساؤلاتي.


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ابوك نصحك : لا تشرب السجائر*
> *و لكن يا بنى ساترك لك الحرية لتختار م تفعله فأنت حر و ناضج بما فيه الكفاية لتختار قراراتك و تتحمل نتيجتها*
> 
> *فقمت انت بشرب السجائر*
> ...



لا بل بمشيئته و إرادته تركك تختار لنفسك فقال : *ساترك لك الحرية*

و هنا بالضبط له كل الاستطاعة و القدرة على أن لا يترك لك الحرية بل يفرض عليك أن لا تدخن.

لكنه شاء و أراد أن يترك لك الحرية 

و لم يجبره أحد على أن يترك لك الحرية بل هي مشيئته 

و مشيئته هذه لا تناقض عدله بل هي تمام عدله 

و لله المثل الأعلى

منتظر توضيحك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله ارادته ليس فيها شئ شرير فمثلا هل ضلال إنسان معناه أن الله سيره على هذا الضلال وكتب عليه أن يكون ضالا لاهذا لايتفق إطلاقا مع المعتقد المسيحى فالله فى المعتقد المسيحى يخير الإنسان بين الخير والشر وهو حر بإرادته المنفرده يختار مايشاء سواء إختار طريق الضلال أو طريق الصلاح ؟
الله لايجبر الإنسان على شئ بمعنى أن عمل الإنسان ليس مكتوبا عليه .هل فهمت؟*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الله ارادته ليس  فيها شئ شرير فمثلا هل ضلال إنسان معناه أن الله سيره على هذا الضلال وكتب  عليه أن يكون ضالا لاهذا لايتفق إطلاقا مع المعتقد المسيحى فالله فى  المعتقد المسيحى يخير الإنسان بين الخير والشر وهو حر بإرادته المنفرده  يختار مايشاء سواء إختار طريق الضلال أو طريق الصلاح ؟
> الله لايجبر الإنسان على شئ بمعنى أن عمل الإنسان ليس مكتوبا عليه .هل فهمت؟*



نعم فهمت و هذا ما أنا مؤمن به تماما.

فالقدر لا ينفي الاختيار

و المكتوب لا يعني الاجبار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماتسميه أنت مكتوبا على الإنسان يناقض تماما إختياره للأمر فكيف الله كتب على كل شخص أفعاله فهل الله وضع سيناريو لكل شخص*


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ماتسميه أنت مكتوبا على الإنسان يناقض تماما إختياره للأمر فكيف الله كتب على كل شخص أفعاله فهل الله وضع سيناريو لكل شخص*



و هل علم الله حادث أو أزلي؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

علم الله أزلى فهو بعلمه السابق يعلم إختيار الإنسان لكنه لايجبر الإنسان على تحقيق مشيئته فى شخصه فشرط أن تتحقق مشيئة الله فى حياة أى شخص هو قبول هذا الإنسان لتحقق مشيئة الله فى حياته ....هل وصلت الفكره؟


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ابوك نصحك : لا تشرب السجائر*
> *و لكن يا بنى ساترك لك الحرية لتختار م تفعله فأنت حر وناضج بما فيه الكفاية لتختار قراراتك و تتحمل نتيجتها*
> 
> *فقمت انت بشرب السجائر*
> ...


 
*ماذا لوإستمر الابن في شرب السجاير *

*يصاب بالسرطان. ويستمر الابن في فعل إرادته *

*وعندما يصاب بالمرض تأخذه الى الطبيب 

وتدفع ثمن الدواء ... لكي يتناوله بالمجان *

*ماذا لو مات الابن بالمرض ... الاب لم تكن مشيئته أن يموت *

*السائل الحبيب *

*لا تحمل الله خطيتك ... لقدعرفت :*

*- أنه صالح *
*- ومشيئته صالحة *
*- وإراده أيضًا صالحة *
*- وعِلمه بشرورك ليس من مشيئته الصالحة *
*- وأنه الآن يُقدم لك العلاج إبعد عن الضلال وإلتصق بالحق *
*- المسيح قدم حياته للموت لكي تحيا أنت إقبل عمله لتحيا به*
*- لا قبول أمام الله بدون المسيح ولا حياة أبدية بعيدًا عن دم المسيح المسفوك لأجلك *


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> وهل علم الله حادث أو أزلي؟


 

*الله كلِّي العلم ولا يقدر الانسان أن يُحد علمه *

*لكن علينا عندما نناقش صفات الله ألا أن نكون أعدائه *

*فأحباء الله (المؤمنين بعمل المسيح) يُعلمهم بكل شئ فنحن نعلم :*

*- أن الله خلقنا بيديه وليس بكلمة منه ... وأعطانا حرية فريدة لا يمتلكها الحيوان *
*- وعندما إستخدمنا الحرية في العصيان ... أعطانا التوبة المصحوبة بالندم *
*- وعندما ندمنا على الشر ... أعطانا الخلاص عن طريق الذبيحة *
*- وعندما قبلنا خلاصه ... أعطانا الحياة الأبدية *
*- ولأن لنا حياة الله بالمسيح ... ُنثمر للخير *
*- وخير ثمرنا ..... أن نقود الضالين له *
*- وأن حريتنا المُقدسة لا تقودنا للشر *


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> علم الله أزلى فهو بعلمه السابق يعلم إختيار الإنسان


 
أولا هذا شرح بسيط لمفهوم المكتوب الذي أؤمن به.
*# ............................ # *
*لا مجال لمعتقداتك هنا *
*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الله كلِّي العلم ولا يقدر الانسان أن يُحد علمه *
> 
> *لكن علينا عندما نناقش صفات الله ألا أن نكون أعدائه *
> 
> *فأحباء الله (المؤمنين بعمل المسيح) يُعلمهم بكل شئ فنحن نعلم :*



fredyyy : أنا شاكر لك كل أجوبتك و انت شخص محترم و هذا واضح جدا في شروحك

و أأكد لك أنني لست عدوا لله لأني أمجده بكل صفاته دون أن أنتقص من كمال صفاته شيء

و الله هو الذي يعرفنا بصفاته و أعماله و لا نعرفها من عقولنا و منطقنا.

شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## abnh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *# ............................ # *
> *لا مجال لمعتقداتك هنا *
> *حرر بواسطة المشرف *



التي حذفتها هي اجابة على من تطرق لمعتقداتي : 



> *ماتسميه أنت مكتوبا على الإنسان يناقض تماما إختياره للأمر فكيف الله كتب على كل شخص أفعاله فهل الله وضع سيناريو لكل شخص*



و أنا أجبته


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> لا بل بمشيئته و إرادته تركك تختار لنفسك فقال : *ساترك لك الحرية*


*اجل و مشيئته ان خلقك بارادتك و تركك لتلك الارادة*
*و على تلك الحرية جاء الحساب و العقاب و كل واحد يحاسب حسب اعماله التى فعلها بارادته*



> و هنا بالضبط له كل الاستطاعة و القدرة على أن لا يترك لك الحرية بل يفرض عليك أن لا تدخن.


*لو لم يترك لى الحرية اذن يحق لى ان اقف امام الله يوم الحساب و اقول له بالفم المليان :*
*ليس لك الحق ان تحاسبنى على افعالى فانت من اجبرنى عليها بارادتك*




> لكنه شاء و أراد أن يترك لك الحرية
> 
> و لم يجبره أحد على أن يترك لك الحرية بل هي مشيئته
> 
> ...


*تمام جدا*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أرجو أن تشرح لي نقطة نقطة، فأنا قد طرحت أسئلة تم حذفها لا أدري لماذا و لا زلت لم أفهم

*


> *مشيئته ان خلقك بارادتك و تركك لتلك الارادة*
> *و على تلك الحرية جاء الحساب و العقاب و كل واحد يحاسب حسب اعماله التى فعلها بارادته*



هل الله عز و جل كان يعلم أن ابليس سيسقط و كل الذين اتبعوا الضلال بإرادتهم سيسقطون قبل أن يخلقهم أم أنه لم يكن يعلم ذلك حتى سقطوا؟؟


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لو لم يترك لى الحرية اذن يحق لى ان اقف امام الله يوم الحساب و اقول له بالفم المليان :*
> *ليس لك الحق ان تحاسبنى على افعالى فانت من اجبرنى عليها بارادتك*



لا نشترط على الله بعقولنا و لا نخاطبه هكذا و لو افتراضا بناءا على استنتاجاتنا


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل الله عز و جل كان يعلم أن ابليس سيسقط و كل الذين اتبعوا الضلال بإرادتهم سيسقطون قبل أن يخلقهم أم أنه لم يكن يعلم ذلك حتى سقطوا؟؟


*اجل كان يعلم*
*لكنه لم يجبرهم على السقوط والضلال*

*الله خلق كيان و هو البشر على صورته فى الحرية و الارادة*
*و ترك له حرية الاختيار و الافعال و يتحمل نتيجة افعاله*
*ده ملخص كل القضية*




> لا نشترط على الله بعقولنا و لا نخاطبه هكذا و لو افتراضا بناءا على استنتاجاتنا


*لا لو على افتراض ان مافيش حرية ارادة كان هيحق لنا اننا نقول كدة*
*على اى اساس هتحاسب على افعال لم ارتكبها بأرادتى ؟!*
*حتى فى القضاء*
*ارتكاب اى جريمة تحت تهديد او اكراه لا يحاسب عليه*
*انت عاينا نتحاس على افعال ربنا اكرهنا عليها*
*ده لا يستوى مع نزاهة الله و كماله...و حاشا*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

قبل ما نجاوب سؤالك الجديد
احنا اثبتنالك ان الله يرسل الشيطان ليغوي الناس
وكل هذا الضلال و اغواء الشيطان ، هو ضد ارادة الله الصالحة
انتهينا من هذه النقطة اللي انت كنت جاي تثبتها ؟​


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> قبل ما نجاوب سؤالك الجديد
> احنا اثبتنالك ان الله يرسل الشيطان ليغوي الناس
> وكل هذا الضلال و اغواء الشيطان ، هو ضد ارادة الله الصالحة
> انتهينا من هذه النقطة اللي انت كنت جاي تثبتها ؟



من يتحدث هنا عن ان الله يرسل الشيطان ليغوي الناس؟؟؟!!!




> انتهينا من هذه النقطة اللي انت كنت جاي تثبتها



أنا لم آتي هنا لأثبت أنا هنا لأسأل

و سؤالي هو : 
*هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟*

فكانت الأجوبة :لا لا شيء يرغم الله فهو سمح به لكنه مخالف لمشيئته و ارادته

و هذه أجوبة متناقضة مع نفسها 

لذلك أنا أعيد السؤال بصيغة أخرى


----------



## الضياء القادري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ان تصوير مشيئة الله تعالى بمشيئة الاب الذي يترك ابنه بفعل ما يشاء بعد تنبيهه هو تصوير باطل و قياس فاسد من وجوه

ووجه القصور و البطلان الاول هو قياس الخالق على المخلوق و المحدود على ما لا يحده شيء

و الوجه الثاني هو ان يعلم ان الله تعالى خالق كل شيء داخل في هذا الوجود
و ترك الاب لابنه يفعل ما يريد لا يقاس على الله , اذ الله تعالى هو من يخلق الطاعة و الانحراف في هذا الولد بينما لا يستطيع الوالد ان يخلق ذلك في الولد 

و هذه النقظة هي سبب الخلاف بين الصديق abnh  و بين الزملاء المسيحيين

ما يريد قوله الزميل abnh ان الله تعالى هو من قدر و شاء ان يفعل الانسان المعصية , و هو من يخلق فيه القدرة على ذلك 
و جواب الزملاء المسيحيين فمدارها ان الله يعلم ما سيكون من الانسان المسيء الا انه لا يتدخل في ذلك و ليس عليه سلطة ابعد من ذلك

و هذا بحسب اعتقادنا كمسلمين - اعتقاد باطل , اذ يلزم منه ان يكون الله تعالى يملك و لا يحكم , و ان يكون الانسان المسيء غالبا لله تعالى على معصيته كما غالب الابن اباه في ارتكابه لمعصيته

فالصحيح هو اعتقاد ان الله هو من شاء كل شيء و قدر كل شيء يكون , و هو خالق كل شيء , حتى المعصية هو خلقها كما انه خلق الاحسان و الطاعة

و الله تعالى اعلم و احكم


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> و هذا بحسب اعتقادنا كمسلمين - اعتقاد باطل


*طب و لما هو اعتقاد المسلمين احنا مالنا ؟*
*و ايه علاقة ده بالقسم !*
*مرحبا بك فى قسم الاسئلة المسيحية !!!*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> *و ايه علاقة ده بالقسم !*



شكرا للأخ الضياء القادري

أنا جئت هنا بتوجيه من جيسس صن الذي قال اسألوا هنا و سأجيبكم

أنا لم آتي هنا لأثبت أنا هنا لأسأل

و سؤالي هو : 
*هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟*

فكانت الأجوبة :لا لا شيء يرغم الله فهو سمح به لكنه مخالف لمشيئته و ارادته

و هذه أجوبة متناقضة مع نفسها 

لذلك أنا أعدت السؤال بصيغة أخرى

فقلت هل علم الله أزلي أم حادث؟؟

فكان الجواب : علم الله أزلى فهو بعلمه السابق يعلم إختيار الإنسان

ثم سألت هل *علمه* بما سيكون عليه اختيار الانسان مفروض على الله أم أنه بمحض ارادته و مشيئته ؟؟

فكان الجواب: حذف السؤال في كل مرة!!!


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل الله عز و جل كان يعلم أن ابليس سيسقط و كل الذين اتبعوا الضلال  بإرادتهم سيسقطون قبل أن يخلقهم أم أنه لم يكن يعلم ذلك حتى سقطوا؟؟





> *اجل كان يعلم*



فهل أجبره شيء على أن يعلم قبل أن يخلق ان الشيطان سيسقط أم كان علمه موافق لمشيئته و إرادته؟؟


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> فهل أجبره شيء على أن يعلم قبل أن يخلق ان الشيطان سيسقط أم كان علمه موافق لمشيئته و إرادته؟؟


*ما هذا !*
*ما معنى اجبره شيئ على ان يعلم !!!!!*
*هل العلم المطلق بالاجبار او المشيئة او غيهرهم !!!*
*و ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟!!*
*بصراحة انا حاسس انك مش فاهم اصلا انت عايز ايه !*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ما هذا !*
> *ما معنى اجبره شيئ على ان يعلم !!!!!*
> *هل العلم المطلق بالاجبار او المشيئة او غيهرهم !!!*
> *و ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟!!*
> *بصراحة انا حاسس انك مش فاهم اصلا انت عايز ايه !*



سأبسط لك السؤال لأنني حقا أريد أن أفهم وجهة النظر المسيحية:

أنا سألتك : 

-هل الله عز و جل كان يعلم أن ابليس سيسقط و كل الذين اتبعوا الضلال  بإرادتهم سيسقطون قبل أن يخلقهم أم أنه لم يكن يعلم ذلك حتى سقطوا؟؟ 		

و أنت أجبت : أجل كان يعلم.

أي كان الله يعلم قبل أن يخلقهم أصلا أنه :
1- سيخلقهم 
2- ستكون لهم حرية الاختيار
3- سيكون لهم اختيارين إما الله و إما بديل عن الله 
4- سيختارون البديل عن الله بإرادتهم

كل ذلك كان في علم الله قبل أن يخلق الأرض و قبل أن يخلق الشيطان

 هل تأكد على جوابك أم أنت معترض عليه حتى أكمل؟


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> أي كان الله يعلم قبل أن يخلقهم أصلا أنه :
> 1- سيخلقهم
> 2- ستكون لهم حرية الاختيار
> 3- سيكون لهم اختيارين إما الله و إما بديل عن الله
> ...


*اه*
*و ايه علاقة ده بعلم الله و الاجبار الخ الخ ؟!*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> ان تصوير مشيئة الله تعالى بمشيئة الابالذي يترك ابنه بفعل ما يشاء بعد تنبيهه هو تصوير باطل و قياس فاسد منوجوه​


وجهة نظر وسوف نناقشها بالتأكيد​







> ووجه القصور و البطلان الاول هو قياس الخالق علىالمخلوق و المحدود على ما لا يحده شيء​


عزيزي تخلط الأمور بعضها مع بعض​




وجه التصوير هنا......... *في الفعل وليس الفاعل،* وهو لتقريب المعنى إليك ليس أكثر ولا أقل.​ 


> و الوجه الثاني هو ان يعلم ان الله تعالى خالق كل شيء داخل في هذا الوجود
> وترك الاب لابنه يفعل ما يريد لا يقاس على الله , اذ الله تعالى هو من يخلق الطاعة والانحراف في هذا الولد بينما لا يستطيع الوالد ان يخلق ذلك في الولد​


لا أعرف لماذا تتعمد الخلط بين الأشياء
الطاعة فضيلة يكتسبها الأنسان ،والانحراف أيضاً راجع إلى الأنسان وليس إلى الله
*بقولك هذا لا يستطيع الله محاسبة البشر*​


> و هذه النقظة هي سبب الخلاف بين الصديق abnh و بينالزملاء المسيحيين​
> ما يريد قوله الزميل abnh ان الله تعالى هو من قدر و شاء ان يفعل الانسان *المعصية* , و هو من يخلق فيه القدرة على ذلك​


أعلم لماذا لا يريد المسلم التحرك من هذا المنطقة إلى منطقة أخري أي *( التحرر من هذا الفكر)* لانه موجود في الحديث الصحيح أن الله كتب ( قدرا وشاء )على ابن آدم حظه من الزنا...الخ​ 



> و جواب الزملاء المسيحيين فمدارها ان الله يعلم ما سيكون من الانسان المسيء الا انه لا يتدخل في ذلك و ليس عليه سلطة ابعد منذلك​
> و هذا بحسب اعتقادنا كمسلمين - اعتقاد باطل ​


اعتقاد المسلمين، لا يعتد به لأنهم محدثين​ 


> , اذيلزم منه ان يكون الله تعالى يملك و لا يحكم , ​


من قال لك هذا ، الله يملك ويحكم بقانون وضعه للإنسان ​ 
*مثال* ...القانون يقول أن من يقف أمام القطار سيموت لا محال
إنسان وقف أمام القطار *عن رغبة وعن أردة.* بالتأكيد سوف يموت.
سمح الله بموت هذا الشخص *لأنه هو من أختار* ،* الطريق وسعى إليه .*
مشيئة الله لا تتدخل في* اختيار* الإنسان*(( من حيث الأفعال*)) وإلا يكون الإنسان مسير ومغلوب عل أمره وفي هذه الحالة لن يعاقب
(( وهذا يعمل به في القانون الوضعي البشري أقصد في المحاكم))​ 


> و ان يكون الانسان المسيء *غالبا* لله تعالى على معصيته كما *غالب* الابن اباه في ارتكابه لمعصيته​


أنصحك بتغير كلمة*(( غالباً ))*إلى *"مخــــــــــالـــــــــــــفـــــــــــــاً*"سوف يستقيم المعنى ​ 


> فالصحيح هو اعتقاد ان الله هو من شاء كل شيء و قدر كل شيء يكون , و هو خالق كل شيء , حتى المعصية هو خلقها كما انه خلق الاحسان و الطاعة​
> و الله تعالى اعلم و احكم​


بأي حق تحكم أنه الصحيح، *ما هو من وجهة نظرك صحيح هو من وجهة نظري خطاء.*​ 

*.*​


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اه*



سأعتبر أن معناها نعم. 

أعيد صياغة السؤال الذي لم تفهمه سابقا :

هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يخلقه أصلا ؟؟


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يخلقه أصلا ؟؟


*طبعا*
*لكنه احبه الانسان قبل ان ياتى مثلما تحب الام طفلها قبل ان ياتى و هو فى بطنها*
*الله نفسه محبة*
*و على هذا خلق الانسان*

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 19
نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ *أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.*

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 10
فِي هذَا *هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ:* لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، *بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا،* وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا.


*و هذا هو الفكر المسيحى*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> أعلم لماذا لا يريد المسلم التحرك من هذا المنطقة إلى منطقة أخري أي *( التحرر من هذا الفكر)* لانه موجود في الحديث الصحيح أن الله كتب ( قدرا وشاء )على ابن آدم حظه من الزنا...الخ



و من أين تعلم ما بداخلي؟؟؟!!

و من قال لك أنني لست متحررا في فكري ؟؟؟!!

بل أنا متحرر جدا و أستطيع أن أناقش عقيدتي دون أدنى تزيين أو تناقض...

المسألة أنني :

أطرح أسئلة و لا تجيبون عليها بل تجيبوني عن حرية الانسان في الاختيار و أنا لم أسأل عنها أصلا.

أما عن إيرادك للحديث فتذكر أننا في قسم أسئلة و أجوبة مسيحية 

فلا تكلمني عن عقيدتي لأنني إن أجبتك سيحذف ردي لمخالفة القوانين



> *
> # ............................ # *
> *لا مجال لمعتقداتك هنا *
> *حرر بواسطة المشرف
> *



أليست هي نفس القوانين التي تطبق على الجميع؟؟!!


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يخلقه أصلا ؟؟





> *طبعا*



أي أنه خلقه بمشيئته و ارادته.

2-

هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق *قادرا على أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا* أصلا ؟؟

أرجو أن تجيبني عن سؤالي البسيط بجواب بسيط  إذا أمكن حتى نستمر و أفهم وجهة النظر المسيحية بوضوح

شكرا


----------



## أَمَة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> أي أنه خلقه بمشيئته و ارادته.
> 
> 2-
> 
> ...


 

نعم الله قادر على أن لا يجعل الإنسان حرا................

لأنه هو الذي خلقه وأعطاه الحرية ؟

الحرية يا ابني هي عكس العبودية..... الله أرادنا أبناءً له وليس عبيدا.....
لذلك أعطانا الحرية لكي ننمو ونكبر بإستعمالها.

الإنسان المقيد والفاقد الحرية يصبح مثل اللعب المتحركة.... 

هل رأيت محبة أكثر من هذه ؟؟؟ واقصد محبة الله بأن أعطانا الحرية.

*أرجوك أن تتوقف عن اسئلة* *"* *هل الله يقدر **"* لأنك تعلم تأكيدا أنه *القادر الوحيد. *
من نحن لنملي عليه فكرنا ومشيئتنا.

الكتاب المقدس يقول في رومية الأصحاح 9:

[q-bible]
20* بَلْ مَنْ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تُجَاوِبُ اللهَ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجِبْلَةَ تَقُولُ لِجَابِلِهَا: «لِمَاذَا صَنَعْتَنِي هَكَذَا؟» *
21* أَمْ لَيْسَ لِلْخَزَّافِ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الطِّينِ ......................*
[/q-bible]

*تشبيه أن الله هو الخزاف ونحن الطين.*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا شكرا على اسلوبك الراقي



> *أرجوك أن تتوقف عن اسئلة* *"* *هل الله يقدر **"* لأنك تعلم تأكيدا أنه *القادر الوحيد. *



عفوا .... و استجابة لطلبك بهذا الاسلوب فأنا سأفترض أجوبتكم و أنتم صوبوني إن أخطأت

فأنا وجدت أن جيسس صن و من قبله قد قالوا :



> ...كل هذا الضلال و اغواء الشيطان، هو ضد ارادة الله...



و أنا بحسب عقلي المتواضع أفهم أن القادر الوحيد و كامل القدرة جل جلاله لا يكون ضد ارادته شيء.....

و هنا لابد أن أسأل أسئلة بسيطة حتى أفهم أين تبدأ مشيئة الله و إرادته عندكم لأنني أؤمن أنها كاملة و مطلقة. 

و أتمنى أن يتسع قلبكم جميعا لاجابتي حتى أعرف أين أنا مخطيء



> من نحن لنملي عليه فكرنا ومشيئتنا.



أنا لا أملي على الله حاشا فأنا أخاطب في هذا المنتدى بشرا لكي أفهم...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني لو قعدت تماطل و تلوي في الكلام من هنا للسنة الجاية
برده كلمة الله ثابتة



> و سؤالي هو :
> هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟



بسماح من الله ، و ضد ارادته



> و سؤالي هو :
> هل إغواء الشيطان لمن اختار الضلال هو رغما عن الله؟ أم أن الله سمح به؟



طيب برافو عليك
يبقى تم اجابة السؤال



> و هذه أجوبة متناقضة مع نفسها



التناقض غير موجود غير في خيالك فقط
لأنك راف تقرأ و تفهم امثلة الاخوة
لأنك اصلا هنا مش عشان تفهم لكن عشان تثبت حالة معينة غير موجودة
لذلك موضوعك في صفحته الثامنة
و انت تعترف انه تمةتقديم الاجابة لك

لذلك أعيد عليك
اذا كنت تسمح لابنك ان يدخن
فهل يعني هذا انك موافق؟

و اذا كنت غير موافق ، فهل انت عاجز عن منعه؟

و اذا كنت قادر على منعه
فهل يعني هذا انك متناقض؟



> ما يريد قوله الزميل abnh ان الله تعالى هو من قدر و شاء ان يفعل الانسان المعصية , و هو من يخلق فيه القدرة على ذلك



هذا كلام يقوله في الجامع في الدرس بعد صلاه الجمعة
لكن هنا نحن نتكلم عن الله القدوس الصالح
الذي لا يريد ولا يشاتء الا الصلاح
و ليس الكفر ولا المعصية



> و جواب الزملاء المسيحيين فمدارها ان الله يعلم ما سيكون من الانسان المسيء الا انه لا يتدخل في ذلك و ليس عليه سلطة ابعد من ذلك



له سلطة و سلطان و قدرة على كل شئ
لكنه لا يستخدمها الا حسب ما يتوافق مع صفات الله المطلقة
وهي الحرية و العدل

و العشوائية ليست من صفاته



> و هذا بحسب اعتقادنا كمسلمين - اعتقاد باطل , اذ يلزم منه ان يكون الله تعالى يملك و لا يحكم , و ان يكون الانسان المسيء غالبا لله تعالى على معصيته كما غالب الابن اباه في ارتكابه لمعصيته



اعتقاد المسلمين تبله و تشرب ميته
هنا ممنوع الاعتقاد اصلا
هنا الكلمة للكتاب المقدس
اذا كنت انت غير مقتنع فهذه مشكلتك
لكن يبقى الهنا (يهوه) لا يقبل ولا يرضى ولا يريد ولا يشاء حدوث أي شر
و ان كان يسمح به



> فالصحيح هو اعتقاد ان الله هو من شاء كل شيء و قدر كل شيء يكون , و هو خالق كل شيء , حتى المعصية هو خلقها كما انه خلق الاحسان و الطاعة



الصحيح هو ان رأيك هذا لا قيمة له اطلاقا
أما الكلمة فللكتاب المقدس
فنحن هنا لسنا في استطلاع رأي
بل في اقرار الفكر الكتابي عن الله

اقتناعك من عدمه لا يغير فكر الكتاب المقدس



> هل الله عز و جل كان يعلم أن ابليس سيسقط و كل الذين اتبعوا الضلال بإرادتهم سيسقطون قبل أن يخلقهم أم أنه لم يكن يعلم ذلك حتى سقطوا؟؟
> 
> و أنت أجبت : أجل كان يعلم.



جميل
منتا بتفهم اهو



> أي كان الله يعلم قبل أن يخلقهم أصلا أنه :
> 1- سيخلقهم
> 2- ستكون لهم حرية الاختيار
> 3- سيكون لهم اختيارين إما الله و إما بديل عن الله
> ...



نعم



> هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يخلقه أصلا ؟؟



نعم ، كان قادرا ان لا يخلقه اصلا



> هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا أصلا ؟؟



نعم كان قادر

و سيظل الاخ يماطل و يماطل و يماطل بلا فائدة ولا محورية في الموضوع
و يدخل من موضوع و يخرج من موضوع
عشان ميخرجش من الموضوع مكسوف و خيبان
و تذكروا كلماتي كويس​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> و أنا بحسب عقلي المتواضع أفهم أن القادر الوحيد و كامل القدرة جل جلاله لا يكون ضد ارادته شيء.....



ولا عزاء للعقول

يبني نغنيهالك يعني؟

ارادة الله غير قدرة الله غير سماح الله

الله يستطيع ان يهدي جميع الناس
الله يريد ان يهدي جميع الناس
الله لا يهدي جميع الناس لأن لهم الحرية

الله يستطيع ان يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر
الله يريد ان يمتنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر
الله لا يتدخل ولا يمنع الشيطان ، لأنه أعطى الشيطان حرية و أعطى البشر حرية

انت تريد ان تتزوج من مرأة غير مهذبة
أنا أبوك استطيع ان أمنعك
و أنا أبوك أريد أن أمنعك
لكن أنا أبوك لا امنعك ، لأنك حر باختيارك و انا اعطيتك حرية

-------------------

برده الاخ هيغيب يغيب و يعيد نفس السؤال​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الفكرة المغلوطة التي وضعها الاسلام في عقولكم
وهي بعيدة عن الفكر المسيحي
و انتو بتحاولوا تفرضوها على الفكر المسيحي

هي ان الله عندما يريد شئ فانه ينفذه
بدون أي اعتبارات

و هذا خاطئ

فالله يريد الخير
و الشيطان يريد الشر

و الانسان ينفذ ما يريد و يتبع ما يريد

أما الله فلا يفرض ارادته على أحد ، لأنه خلقنا على صورته و مثاله
في حرية الارادة

الله عندما يريد شئ فلا يفعله الا اذا كان مناسب لصفات الله المطلقة
أما اذا كان مناقض لصفات الله فلا يصح ان يصدر منه

و بالتبعية أيضا الفكرة الناتجة عن كدة
ان كل شئ بيحصل هو بارادة الله
يعني الله يريد ان هذا عاصي و هذا مؤمن
و يريد ان هذا غنى و هذا فقير
و يريد ان هذا في الجنة و هذا في النار

فأي اله هذا؟
و كيف سيحاسبنا؟
هل سيحاسب البشر على ارادته التي أرادت للناس المعصية؟

عجبي عجبي عجبي​


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> الله يستطيع ان يهدي جميع الناس



لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يهدي جميع الناس ..... و ليس ضد ارادته ...



> الله يستطيع ان يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر



*لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر.... و ليس ضد ارادته 
*
و لو أراد أن يغير كل ذلك قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا لغيره

هذا يعني أنه سبحانه و تعالى شاء و اراد أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نحن فيه بخيره و شره قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا و إلا لما كان أصلا

و لا شيء فرض الواقع على الله حتى لا يغيره قبل أن يخلقه أصلا

و هذا لا يناقض مفهوم العدل لأنه تركنا أحرارا حرية مطلقة لنختار بدون أي قيد. 

و لكننا في الأخير لن نختار إلا ما كان في علم الله قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا

أين أنا مخطئ


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يهدي جميع الناس ..... و ليس ضد ارادته ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مصمم؟
برده غلط
بل ان هذا ضد ارادته
و قد أعلنها صريحة

تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 
3 لأَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 
4 الَّذِي *يُرِيدُ* أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.​
أكبرهالك ايه عن كدة؟



> لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر.... و ليس ضد ارادته



غلط برده



> و لو أراد أن يغير كل ذلك قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا لغيره



غلط برده



> هذا يعني أنه سبحانه و تعالى شاء و اراد أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نحن فيه بخيره و شره قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا و إلا لما كان أصلا



برده غلط
الله لا يشاء لأحد الشر
لأن ارادة الله صالحة
و حاشا لله ان يريد ما نحن عليه



> و لا شيء فرض الواقع على الله حتى لا يغيره قبل أن يخلقه أصلا



فرضه عليه طبيعته ذات الصفات المطلقة



> و هذا لا يناقض مفهوم العدل لأنه تركنا أحرارا حرية مطلقة لنختار بدون أي قيد.



ارادة الله لاتجتمع مع ارادة الانسان يا عزيزي
ولن ندخل في جدل اسلامي في هذه النقطة

الآن مطلوب منك - لانهاء هذا الحوار الساذج - ان تأتي بدليل على كل كلمة تقولها
لذلك سأصيغ ردي بالطريقة المنهية لكل كلام

----------------



> لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يهدي جميع الناس ..... و ليس ضد ارادته ...



دليلك



> لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر.... و ليس ضد ارادته



دليلك



> و لو أراد أن يغير كل ذلك قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا لغيره



دليلك



> هذا يعني أنه سبحانه و تعالى شاء و اراد أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نحن فيه بخيره و شره قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا و إلا لما كان أصلا



دليلك



> و لا شيء فرض الواقع على الله حتى لا يغيره قبل أن يخلقه أصلا



دليلك



> و هذا لا يناقض مفهوم العدل لأنه تركنا أحرارا حرية مطلقة لنختار بدون أي قيد.
> 
> و لكننا في الأخير لن نختار إلا ما كان في علم الله قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا



دليلك

​


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*فى حياتى كلها مشفتش موضوع زى ده !*
*عيدنا الاجابة اكتر من الف مرة !*
*و السائل مازال يخدع نفسه انه يريد معرفة الفكر المسيحى و هو يعرض فكره الاسلامى فى كل مداخلة له !*
*سلام انا زهقت*


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جيسس صن أنت تطالبني بالدليل على كلام أنا استنتجته من كلامك أنت. 
و طلبت منك أن تقول لي أين أنا مخطئ. 
و قد قلت لي أنني مخطئ في كل شيئ :

فأنا سألت :



> أي كان الله يعلم قبل أن يخلقهم أصلا أنه :
> 1- سيخلقهم
> 2- ستكون لهم حرية الاختيار
> 3- سيكون لهم اختيارين إما الله و إما بديل عن الله
> ...



و أنت أجبت : نعم.

ثم قلت نعم ، كان قادرا ان لا يخلقه اصلا

ثم ناقضت نفسك :

عندما سألتك : هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا أصلا ؟؟

فأجبتني : نعم كان قادر

و عندما أنا قلت : و لا شيء فرض الواقع على الله حتى لا يغيره قبل أن يخلقه أصلا

فأنت أجبتني : فرضه عليه طبيعته ذات الصفات المطلقة

و هنا تناقض كبير : كان يمكن أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا لكنه مفروض عليه من طبيعته.

و تقول لي أجبناك؟؟؟

هل أفهم أن الله عندكم تام القدرة لا يفرض عليه شيء إذا كل ما كان في علمه كان بمشيئته فبل و بعد أن يخلقه.

و إما أن الله عندكم ناقص القدرة فقد فرض عليه الواقع الذي كان في علمه دون ارادته. لأنكم تقولون بل ان هذا ضد ارادته مع كونه كان قادرا على تغييره قبل أن يخلق الخلق أصلا!!


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

و أنا اكتفيت من أجوبتكم

و استسمحكم على الاطالة و و الله صادقا أنا لم أفهم

أنا سألتكم فضاق صدركم عن السؤال... 

و اتهمني جيسس صن أنني لا أريد المعرفة كأنه دخل في قلبي

لكنني شاكر لكل من أجابني أو علق 

و السلام


----------



## abnh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا تصحيح لأخطاء كانت في ردي فقد تسرعت قليلا و أرجو المعذرة:

يا جيسس صن أنت تطالبني بالدليل على كلام أنا استنتجته من كلامك أنت. 
و طلبت منك أن تقول لي أين أنا مخطئ. 
و قد قلت لي أنني مخطئ في كل شيئ.

 و أنا سألت :







                          اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












أي كان الله يعلم قبل أن يخلقهم أصلا أنه :
1- سيخلقهم 
2- ستكون لهم حرية الاختيار
3- سيكون لهم اختيارين إما الله و إما بديل عن الله 
4- سيختارون البديل عن الله بإرادتهم

كل ذلك كان في علم الله قبل أن يخلق الأرض و قبل أن يخلق الشيطان 








و أنت أجبت : نعم.

ثم قلت نعم ، كان قادرا ان لا يخلقه اصلا

ثم ناقضت نفسك في التالي  :

عندما سألتك : هل كان الله قبل أن يخلق الخلق قادرا على أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا أصلا ؟؟

فأجبتني : نعم كان قادر

و عندما أنا قلت : و لا شيء فرض الواقع على الله حتى لا يغيره قبل أن يخلقه أصلا

فأنت أجبتني : فرضه عليه طبيعته ذات الصفات المطلقة

و هنا تناقض كبير : (كان يقدر أن لا يجعل الانسان حرا) لكنه (مفروض عليه من طبيعته).

و تقول لي أجبناك؟؟؟

هل أفهم أن الله عندكم تام القدرة لا يفرض عليه شيء إذا كل ما كان في علمه كان بمشيئته فبل و بعد أن يخلقه.

و إما أن الله عندكم ناقص القدرة فقد فرض عليه الواقع الذي كان في علمه دون ارادته. لأنكم تقولون بل ان هذا ضد ارادته مع كونه كان قادرا على تغييره قبل أن يخلق الخلق أصلا!!


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة *قرر أن لا يهدي* جميع الناس ..... و ليس ضد ارادته ...


 
*أنت كاذب ... فالآية تقول :*
اعمال الرسل 17 : 30 
*فَاللَّهُ الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ* فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ. ​


abnh قال:


> *لكنه بمشيئته و ارادته المطلقة قرر أن لا يمنع الشيطان عن اغواء البشر.... و ليس ضد ارادته *


 
*العقل الضيِّق ينظر عند قدميه ... وسِّع ُأفقك واعرف*

*أنه عندما سقط الشيطان أخرب الأرض *
*وأعاد الله جمالها من جديد  ... الله لا يفشل *

*وعندما أفسد الشيطان العلاقة بين آدم والله *
*جعل الله نسل آدم أولاد لله ... ليس في جنه ... بل في فردوس الله *

*فهو دائمًا من الآكل ... ُيخرج ُأكلاً ......... ومن الجاف ... حلاوة *

*وعندما فسد فكرك بمعتقداتك *
*أرسلك الى منتدى الكنيسة لتسمع *
*ما لن تسمعه في مُحيط شركاء عقيدتك *

*الله طالب خيرك *




abnh قال:


> هذا يعني أنه سبحانه و تعالى *شاء و اراد* أن يكون هذا الواقع الذي نحن فيه بخيره و *شره* قبل أن يخلقنا أصلا و إلا لما كان أصلا


 

*أنت تريد أن ُتحمل الله أخطائك *

*الله لا يريد .... ولا يشاء الشر *

*وإن صدق قولك فإنها لتمثليه من صنعك ... لكي تُذنِّب الله *

*في النهاية *
*أنت مسئول مسئواية تامة عن كل ما تفعل *
*وسوف ُتحاسب على كل ما فعلت ولا تهرُّب من العقاب *


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

abnh قال:


> و إما أن الله عندكم ناقص القدرة....


 

*هذا عيب عليك أن تسُب الله ... وتصفه بالنقص *

*ُيغلق *

*ولك مني مخالفة *


----------

